# 1 to 2 footers?



## Fast Eddy

Dang, felt more like 2-4.... Daughter got sick, bait boat empty so we headed back in. Try again another day.


----------



## bshep12

I feel your pain. we was wet before we got to sand island light house. choppy 3 footers. We are going to try again tomarrow.


----------



## TheBlackfin

2-4 with 5/6 mixed in. Sucked even in a 30' center console. Wish we would have done the same and turned around. Went to I-10 bridge rubble and the edge with only 1 keeper snapper to show. Didn't see anybody else catching fish. Saw an 8' hammerhead though, which was cool



Fast Eddy said:


> Dang, felt more like 2-4.... Daughter got sick, bait boat empty so we headed back in. Try again another day.


----------



## dorado74

We were in a 30ft too.... Only made it 8 miles, but got a quick 12 and headed in before lunch. I thought they were every bit of 5ft!


----------



## sniperpeeps

I was glad no went east first thing this morning made the ride back in that slop much better. Weatherman=fail


----------



## J_Phelps

I totally agree! Definitely felt every bit of 5' at times. By the time we made it to our first snapper spot 2 of my 3 guys very sick. So I had one guy that could fish. Made 3 drops, caught one good red grouper and then had to head back. We did catch a pretty nice Wahoo on the way out though.


----------



## bare bones

We left Destin this am in a 19 ft cc and didn't make it more than a mile and turned around. We let the kids catch 13 Bonita's and now have some good bait to try again tomarrow. Is there a bait boat out in Destin yet this year? We didn't see one today.


----------



## Aquahollic

I went out in my 22' from Destin to the Timberholes. I was planning on trolling out at the nipple today but that changed. I ended up doing 55 miles round trip and got my @$$ handed to me. Ended up catching 10 bonita and a 20-ish pound king.


John


----------



## Scabs

I was going to start this thread, but glad to see others got the hell beat out of them. We were in an 18 ft McKee. I had delusions of granger til I hit the pass. Planning on 10 to 15 miles out but had to join the parking lot at 3barges. Caught our limit of snapper with a big black snapper. At least I know the boat can take it. Wasn't it suppose to lay down latter in the morning! Damn!


----------



## PlaneToSea

Ran 35 miles west from Destin and 35 miles back. Rough day but we got our limit of really nice snapper and played (catch and release) with Amberjack until everyone was exhausted.


----------



## yardboy

*Who told someone yesterday GAS is the limit today in his 18'? LOL*

WOW~! My boy, his son and I headed out this AM all excited about the great forcast of 1' sea.

Hit the pass, and the further out we went, the shorter my spine became. 
I didn't see anything going on at all regardless of where we went. 
26 Sea Ray (Poor old thing) took a beating also.
Sucked~!

Been fishing these waters since late 60's. 
Never seen more fish. Never seen more rules/enforcement.
Sucks~!


----------



## reelhard86

We took the beating this morning and run 20 miles in a 23ft cc. It payed off in the end with Nice 12lb-15lb snapper. The average wave period was only 3.1 seconds this morning. With only 2 weeks left I have got to fish. My updated avatar/profile pic was from today.


----------



## bshep12

We did make out to the rigs south of Gulf Shore. caught a 55# cobia


----------



## johnboatjosh

Same story, bad rough. Limped around out of Destin in the bay boat. Got our limit though, with a 15 lb and 13 lb fish in the mix.


----------



## MillerTime

We left out of Sherman Cove at about 6 this morning. Definitely not the 1-2' that the forecast was supposed to be. Riding around in a cat though made the day very pleasant. Only problem was the abundance of sharks. We went by one of the bridge rubble locs and there had to be 20 boats on it.


----------



## Crazychris251

We went out in a 25' john allmand excited about calm seas. Excitement ended after crossing under 3 mile. Rode with the wipers on and cabin closed!! Hit all the tugs and stopped by 3 barges on the way back. Caught alot of amberjack, a bonito, king mac, and some red snapper. Decent day. Fish could have been a lil bigger. Except amberjacks lol. Bite was fast and early!! Died as the tide flattened.


----------



## below me

hot damn we took a beating too fishing out of dauphin island. we only went about 13 miles and it was even rough on the way back in. sucked but we got a couple of nice snaps. mine was 21 lbs


----------



## Fast Eddy

I was in a 17 Cape Horn - it was ready to go all day - family - not so much.... All I needed was a yellow rain slicker and a pipe and I would have made the cover of Fish Sticks magazine!


----------



## reeltime

I fell better now, thanks guys. Thought I was getting old or something. Made it near tug heron in the 18 Grady but it wore me slap out. Got half our limit and a bunch of dang triggers i couldn't find a couple weeks ago but punked out and headed in about 2.


----------



## saltwater redneck

We went out of Destin this morning trolled out about 15 miles 3 kings 4 bonita. it got pretty big around noon or so i watched the depth go from 97 to 105 a few times. in a 20 ft hydra sports dual console ....... my back hurts.


----------



## deersniper270

We had engine problems this morning and had to turn around just short of the Massachusetts. We limped back and stopped in the bay to let the motor cool down (it was over heating due to a bad impeller). While there we fished and caught 3 snappers haha one was 16.5inches and the other 2 were 15.5 and 15.75. So close!


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Buoy read 1.6 all day. I would say it was a choppy 2'.


----------



## dobs

26 glacier bay... Was planning diving with son... Ended up making the dive but was rough on top. Viz stunk and only shorts where we dove... Putzed around some with some frozen bait... No keepers.... Near shore appears to have been hit hard already. My wife commented " this is 1-2's?" I assured her it was not


----------



## JoeZ

SnapperSlapper said:


> Buoy read 1.6 all day. I would say it was a choppy 2'.


It wasn't 2s where we went. Fives no doubt. When I look up front while driving and all I can see is the next wave above my head, it's a little rough. 

Made a wahoo and dolphin out of it out to the sw of Pensacola. Not bad for a 19-foot Palm Beach. Piles of big trigger on every snapper spot and even a decent gag. 
If only we could've kept all the species we caught.


----------



## johnboatjosh

SnapperSlapper said:


> Buoy read 1.6 all day. I would say it was a choppy 2'.


I hate to be the type to over estimate sea height but I'd bet my last $100 that it was WAY more than 1.6', out of Destin, anyway.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

I did 100 miles round trip today due south of orange beach in a 22' robalo. It was choppy and crappy, but it was not more than 3'. If you want to call it 5', knock it out.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Spent most of the day 50 miles south of Orange Beach. Beautiful offshore day. 

Crazy how much different it can be out there and at shoreline.


----------



## JoeZ

SnapperSlapper said:


> I did 100 miles round trip today due south of orange beach in a 22' robalo. It was choppy and crappy, but it was not more than 3'. If you want to call it 5', knock it out.


All I know is I'm 5'10" and the top of the waves were at my eyeballs a couple times going from the yellow gravel east to some edge spots.


----------



## johnboatjosh

JoeZ said:


> All I know is I'm 5'10" and the top of the waves were at my eyeballs a couple times going from the yellow gravel east to some edge spots.


That sounds more like what we saw. But we were only a couple miles south of the beach in Destin. Sounds like it might have been a little calmer further out.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

JoeZ said:


> All I know is I'm 5'10" and the top of the waves were at my eyeballs a couple times going from the yellow gravel east to some edge spots.


Talked to a buddy that fished south of OBA today. He also said he seen nothing worse than a 3' over there. We fished Destin close (2-5 miles) and by noon there were steady 4's with 6's coming at a regular intervals. Somebody goofed big time on the predictions.....


----------



## sniperpeeps

I fished east of destin close to the beach and was in by 1030. It was 2-3 and building. I can tell you that the seas in destin don't reflect the seas in pcola. I have been out in destin and it was a nice day and talked to a buddy who was out in pcola and getting his but kicked. Sometimes a few miles makes a big difference.


----------



## jspooney

We definitely saw more than 3' today. Broke a weld on my t-top it was so sloppy.


----------



## TightLines172

The wife and I got a late start this morning as our 6 month old 110 lb great dane puppy wanted to play at the beach. Launched from shoreline about 10:00 and headed out. Stopped at the Mass and made bait pretty quick the headed south east. I'm pretty sure the only 1-2's I saw were in the bay on the way out!! 17 ft sea hunt did great and we caught our limit but damn I'm pooped! Made it back to the dock around 7.


----------



## lowprofile

took the yaks out... had a swell day. nothing over the top but kind of hard to keep on holes.


----------



## torreyislandkid

Sorry Guys I will take the blame for the bad seas. I have this curse that when ever I put my boat in the water the winds howl and the seas bow up. I made it to the second marker out of the pass and said nope not me and turned around. 17' Nitro Bass boat.Went back in and fished the grass flats.Lots of Lady fish.


----------



## marmidor

Dang man I herd it was tough yesterday but geez. I was supposed to fish today but when we left the Bonefish last night at 10 the wind was CARNKIN so I called my buddy and told him to just sleep in. No need to get beat an waste the gas. Now it looks like I made the wrong call........oh well you win so and you lose some. Looks like the storms are about to kickoff anyway. Good luck boys be safe.


----------



## recess

The weather sucked in the morning but we just kept moving west and around 9:00am it let down we made it 70 miles out and it was slick calm with NO WIND it got slap hot out there yesterday but on the way in about 50 miles from P-cola the wind picked up and had a bumpy ride through 2-4's.


----------



## gator7_5

SnapperSlapper said:


> Buoy read 1.6 all day. I would say it was a choppy 2'.


 This is right on. The seas don't need to be high when you have a 3 second period. It was choppy as hell, but I never saw a wave over 2.5' and we ran 25 miles out.


----------



## Aqua Therapy

People can argue about how high the seas were. The fact was it was different for everyone. Lot of factors to figure. How deep is the water, was there any current where you were at, wind direction, wind speed, time between each wave. We fished hard all day. What we experienced was 2-3 ft until 11:00, then 3-4 footers after that. Most people will tell you the forecast was not very accurate.


----------



## dobs

Hallpass summed it up nicely. 

In one word: sucked

Great to be fishing, but it was work yesterday


----------



## lobsterman

It was a bit sloppy for sure. What they meant was 1' to 2' wind chop on top of the swells. We did manage a few good snapper but crazy trying to hold up on a spot in a 21' CC.


----------



## Scardog7

Wave height is measured relative to a number of critical variables, all of which must be calculated - wind speed, trough to crest height, wave intervals, number of fish caught against anticipated fish to be caught, number of minutes late leaving dock, frequency of fishing line problems, number of inconsiderate occupants, length of boat to male reproductive organ, difficulty in returning to dock at a time acceptable to others, number of girls you claimed to have had sex with in high school over the actual value, and, inverse value of the number of guys excusing themselves from any chore upon dock arrival.

In simpler terms, with still a high, 95.17% degree of confidence, just subtract 3 feet from any claimed height.

So, on a purely scientific, evidence-based approach, yesterday was a puker.


----------



## JoeZ

Scardog7 said:


> Wave height is measured relative to a number of critical variables, all of which must be calculated - wind speed, trough to crest height, wave intervals, number of fish caught against anticipated fish to be caught, number of minutes late leaving dock, frequency of fishing line problems, number of inconsiderate occupants, length of boat to male reproductive organ, difficulty in returning to dock at a time acceptable to others, number of girls you claimed to have had sex with in high school over the actual value, and, inverse value of the number of guys excusing themselves from any chore upon dock arrival.
> 
> In simpler terms, with still a high, 95.17% degree of confidence, just subtract 3 feet from any claimed height.
> 
> So, on a purely scientific, evidence-based approach, yesterday was a puker.





Most accurate formula and assessment I've seen yet.


----------



## MSViking

while I was not out there Sat. I can tell you I have had my butt kicked many a day when the forecast and bouy said 2' or so. so much has to do with wave period and the type of wave, ground swell vs chop (dragons back). I used to argue with all my east coast friends about how our 2' was worse than there 5' (chop vs ground swell). That's why untill I got the Viking if there was a 3 near the forecast I did not go and that was in a 36 Yellowfin.

Its always about being safe and having fun, not a butt kicking contest

RDD


----------



## jgraham154

We went out of orange beach early yesterday morning in my 21 contender.. We ran out to about 45 miles and caught 6 red grouper, 5 scamp, some stud Beeliners and our 12 man limit of snapper. I can tell u this I made some people believers of the power of my little 21 contender in that nasty chop .


----------



## Jsullivansnapper

jgraham154 said:


> We went out of orange beach early yesterday morning in my 21 contender.. We ran out to about 45 miles and caught 6 red grouper, 5 scamp, some stud Beeliners and our 12 man limit of snapper. I can tell u this I made some people believers of the power of my little 21 contender in that nasty chop .


Man that's allot of people on 21 foot boat allot fish also


----------



## jgraham154

Four adults and two kids, seven an nine year olds


----------



## MillerTime

Jsullivansnapper said:


> Man that's allot of people on 21 foot boat allot fish also


I was thinking the same thing. I thought there were actually 12 people on the boat until he clarified things. That would be something to see...probably happens during big holiday weekends.


----------



## jgraham154

My error 6 man limit 12 snapper


----------



## SnapperSlapper

How was it today?


----------



## sniperpeeps

SnapperSlapper said:


> How was it today?


2-3 sloppy choppy this afternoon


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Any clouds/lightning/rain/waterspouts over around Pensacola or Destin? There were some around Orange Beach mid day to early afternoon. Got up to a solid 3' today on the front and backsides of the storms. But mostly 2' away from the clouds.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

It was sloppy saturday for sure. We ran about 35 miles out of Destin. Tried to catch fish closer in but they just weren't biting. Went out further and caught our limit of red snapper and couldn't catch anything else. Had two people sick so we headed back in. We got beat up coming back in too. I don't want to argue the wave height. There were definately many waves higher than 2' for sure. For the most part there were mostly 1-2 but there were also a few 3-4 mixed in and very sloppy. Took a bunch of spray over the bow. And I can usually run 40MPH easily but not this time.


----------



## redfish99999

Choppy out from Destin.....bait was scarce.....caught a few baits and went to closest spot.....caught 2 nice snapper and a short AJ.....ran out of bait.....returned and got to the ramp before the Sunday crazies.......cleaned my fish, sprayed boat and trailer, showered and in pool by 10AM......

'Was not the 15 mile trip that we planned but, considering all, a good trip.... I always say that "the bait and the seas will tell us where we are gonna fish"....It sure did yesterday........

Try again Tuesday AM.....


----------



## bcahn

Same here, Sunday, 3-5 ft with choppy in the valleys! Long run to the T holes.:001_huh:


----------

